# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  So.. uh... whens the next UA?

## Kane0

Im pretty much only holding onto my DnD Beyond for the UA docs and surveys at this point, when are we due for the rest of the priests?

----------


## ftafp

the cleric's survey period ends on the 20th, which means juuuuuuust abooooout... Mid february.

assuming wotc lasts that long

----------


## Psyren

Usually the next video has dropped on or shortly before the final day of the survey (including any extensions.) I wouldn't be surprised if there was a delay however.

----------


## Kane0

Yes i imagine we will either get quite a stretch of radio silence, or perhaps conversely a huge influx of 'unrelated' news to talk about over the next few weeks.

----------


## Mastikator

I don't think the UA team is controlled by the corporate/legal team. TBH I wouldn't be surprised if many people within WotC know (and knew) that the thing was a bad idea. Or maybe I'm just holding onto hope because the downfall of DnD would be a huge inconvenience to me personally :/

----------


## Leon

WotC is out hunting golden geese

----------


## EggKookoo

> WotC is out hunting golden geese


New paladin subclass: Golden Goose Hunter

----------


## Millstone85

> WotC is out hunting golden geese





> New paladin subclass: Golden Goose Hunter


I know the expression "to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs", meaning to let one's immediate greed put long-term wealth to waste, but what does it mean to hunt golden geese? Is it the same but repeatedly?

----------


## animorte

> I know the expression "to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs", meaning to let one's immediate greed put long-term wealth to waste, but what does it mean to hunt golden geese? Is it the same but repeatedly?


It's that never-ending quest style of game. You are the most suited to the task, just can't put any ability points in that elusive "closure" attribute.

----------


## EggKookoo

> I know the expression "to kill the goose that lays the golden eggs", meaning to let one's immediate greed put long-term wealth to waste, but what does it mean to hunt golden geese? Is it the same but repeatedly?


I mean come on, the rules are written in plain language.

----------


## GooeyChewie

> I don't think the UA team is controlled by the corporate/legal team.


Agreed. The current situation may affect WotC's timetable for UAs and/or surveys, but it shouldn't disrupt the design team's work directly.

I've got a playtest session today, so I'll be submitting my survey tomorrow. I'm hoping it won't be a long wait before we see the rest of the Priest classes.

----------

